# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Παλμογράφος Keysight DSOX1202G 70MHz με γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων

## mitsis

Για λογαριασμό φίλου.

Παλμογράφος Keysight DSOX1202G 70MHz με γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων

1.jpg 2.jpg

Σε άριστη κατάσταση. Σχεδόν καινούργιο.
Πωλείτε με όλο του το βασικό γνήσιο εξοπλισμό 850€.
Αποστέλλεται με δική του χρέωση σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## mitsis

Επωλήθη.

----------

